
Clang++ Builds Boost - earcar
http://blog.llvm.org/2010/05/clang-builds-boost.html
======
JabavuAdams
Awesome! Just as I'm working on my own toolchain, and the day before a long
weekend! HaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackBoom!

------
liuliu
congratulations! Does this mean that Clang project will finally has some spare
hands to work on something like OpenMP?

~~~
scott_s
Consider that compiling Boost gets them _up to_ compilers like gcc and MSVC
for _the current_ standard of C++. There's still the upcoming C++0x standard
that both gcc and MSVC have made big progress in supporting.

Also, something like OpenMP is light on the actual compiler support (compared
to, say, handling Boost or some of the upcoming C++0x features). Most of the
work goes into the runtime system. The expertise needed to build a good
runtime system for OpenMP is different than the expertise to build a good C++
compiler. There's significant overlap, no doubt, but I doubt this development
will "free up" anyone.

~~~
jballanc
Considering this in combination with the recent announcement of libc++
(<http://libcxx.llvm.org/>), and the fact that the chair of the library
working group for C++0x is on the team, I'd venture to guess that support for
C++0x is probably a pretty high priority. (At least, probably higher than
OpenMP.)

------
bh42
I can't wait until Clang++ is a standard part of CEDET and Code::Blocks and
even Qt Creator and Eclipse. (Heck even Netbeans, I feel charitable today :)

